# Alternatives to Germall plus



## admirelle (Jun 25, 2016)

Im in the UK so not allowed to use Germall plus. Are there any alternative preservatives that are similar? I bought a load of regular Optiphen only to find out that it's pretty much useless.
Formula using:  
  70% Water 
  15% Oil 
  5% Shea or mango butter 
  5% Emulsifying wax 
  3% Cetyl alcohol 
  1% Essential oil or fragrance 
   Preservative 

This is just an example of what I'll be using, may be adding/replacing a few of the ingredients.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 25, 2016)

What makes you say that optiphen is useless? I've used it in lotions and I find it to work exceedingly well - I have some lotion which is a year old and it is still great, even though it was in my garage with some interesting temperature changes. 

I know that you can't sell products with it in in the uk, but can you still use it for yourself?

Edit - I see that you are new, maybe take a moment to introduce yourself in the introduction forum


----------



## lsg (Jun 25, 2016)

I came up with this at the Herbarie, I have never used it, so don't know how well it works.
PB MicroCide (Polyaminopropyl biguanide)

http://www.theherbarie.com/PB-MicroCide.html


----------



## admirelle (Jun 25, 2016)

A member from my course explained that Optiphen isn't enough on it's own to combat microbes completey. Not sure how true this is. And I'm new to this forum, but not to soap making. I was directed to ask for this advice here :mrgreen:


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 25, 2016)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> What makes you say that optiphen is useless? I've used it in lotions and I find it to work exceedingly well - I have some lotion which is a year old and it is still great, even though it was in my garage with some interesting temperature changes.
> 
> I know that you can't sell products with it in in the uk, but can you still use it for yourself?
> 
> Edit - I see that you are new, maybe take a moment to introduce yourself in the introduction forum


 
My own limited experience with Optiphen caused me to toss it too. Every lotion developed visual microbial  growth about 4 - 5 weeks after using it. However, I used tins, not pumps.  Despite being very stringent in gmp, and always using freshly washed hands, every batch grew unsavory stuff.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 26, 2016)

Susan (swiftcraftymonkey) mentioned this in one of her posts: "...You can combine preservatives to create a broader spectrum preservative - for instance, adding something like one of the organic acids (which tend to be good fungal killers) with Optiphen..."  She also mentions that Optiphen is not a broad spectrum preservative, but Optiphen Plus and Optiphen ND are.

General info about preservatives including a link to a downloadable preservative chart: http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2010/11/preservatives-choosing-preservative.html
Use of organic acids as preservatives: http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2010/10/preservatives-organic-acids-sodium.html


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 26, 2016)

We use Optiphen Plus and Liquid Germall Plus with no problems. Well, had one problem a while back but was something I was experimenting with and expected poor results.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 26, 2016)

Ah, that might be it - I am pretty certain that I have Optithen Plus, hence no nasties growing in my creams


----------



## madpiano (Feb 28, 2019)

This should help, they are EU based and sell EU approved preservatives: https://www.aromantic.co.uk/home/products/preservatives.aspx I used to use one from OaSN, but she has closed her business and I don't know where to get it from now  it was awesome as it worked ina  wide range of PH and was really mild on the skin.


----------

